# BTS...who's going?



## Jackson (May 19, 2006)

So the British Tarantula Society show is this Sunday in Wednesbury, West Midlands. Is anyone here going to be going?

I've not been to the BTS before...how does it compare to other shows?

Which traders can we expect to be there?

I might be going but i'm still undecided.

Jackson


----------

